# GTR bumper



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

I was wondering does anyone know how much a GTR bumper goes for? and if anyone has pics of them could you show me. thanx


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have pix of them and i also have mike kojima car on film but not developed them and many people have them.

and also if u want the bumper pm me and ill see wat i can do.










btw.. that not my car.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

anyone who knows what site i can get this bumper from?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Liuspeed can probably hook you up.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

www.stillen.com

don't they make the gt-r kit??


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

They make the GT-R kit. I ordered mine from nopi about 310.00 not including shipping and handling.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

KdudL said:


> *They make the GT-R kit. I ordered mine from nopi about 310.00 not including shipping and handling. *


the whole damn thing???? or just the bumper??


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

Nah, just the bumper. I guess I should have mentioned that. LOL
I wish the whole thing was 310...


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

KdudL said:


> *Nah, just the bumper. I guess I should have mentioned that. LOL
> I wish the whole thing was 310... *



yeah then i could hope to save up...but in my humble opinion it looks out of place if it's just the bumper...but to each their own- still looks cool. and better then those HUGE ones that make it look like you have a snow plow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

Amen, the combat I have on now is pretty huge, but it does look tite!!! I just hate fiber glass...to many damn problems, cracks you name it. I have discontinued skirts and rear end and I think it will look good together. Atleast, I hope. I think its called sigma from aeroenhancements. NOPI has it for the Sentra, but not SX's


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

anyone down for some.......Kool Aid?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *anyone down for some.......Kool Aid? *


why would u think i'd be ;-)

anyways- if u r down for some go to this thread http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6774
ignore all the negative shite there and DL the clip opium3 has posted;-)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

KdudL said:


> *Amen, the combat I have on now is pretty huge, but it does look tite!!! I just hate fiber glass...to many damn problems, cracks you name it. I have discontinued skirts and rear end and I think it will look good together. Atleast, I hope. I think its called sigma from aeroenhancements. NOPI has it for the Sentra, but not SX's *


hey..

fiberglass isnt all bad dude. there is an improvement in their quality. For example GTP blue fiberglass .. those suckers are so flexible and tough . if u dont believe me go. www.importfan.com

browse their site and they will show you.

also for those who want that GTR kit hit me up via PM or AIM aight?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I luv this kit....BUt I thought it wasnt available any more. Who carrys the whole kit......and Liu I pm U..


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

www.moldynamics.com carry the whole kit for the 4 door and 2 door but itsa priced pretty high i think

check out erebuni also www.groundeffects.com


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

very strong kit i smack into parking curbs all the time and my bumper has no damage/// the other cheaper kits would have cracked by now


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Oh thats right Mo I forgot U had this kit already.....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i just had a rear accident, can i purchase the rear gtr bumper by itself?? or it's too wide that it would really need the flares and skirts and that se-r sideskirts aren't enough for the rear bumper's width, and also, how much, thanks for the input.......


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u can purchase the rear by itself.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

nopi has it for 250. the gtr kit is just as wide as the factory one. its the side skirts in that kit that is wide so you need the door caps for it too look right on a sentra. it probally extends down too far for the car too look balanced if you are going to keep the rest stock.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Does anyone know how much lower the front bumper is compared to stock?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I love how this car looks....even the wing fits in perfectly. Anybody know this guy--I wonder what else he has done by now....


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Damn I love how this car looks....even the wing fits in perfectly. Anybody know this guy--I wonder what else he has done by now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah those pics are at least 3 years old. When I first found sentra.net i e-mailed him and he never got back, so my guess is he's gotten rid of that car by now, but it sure does look completely bad ass


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

oh and he's from FLA as well.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Seva said:


> *oh and he's from FLA as well. *


Of course he is...thats where all the cool dudes with cool cars come from


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think his name is Matt Laurent.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *Of course he is...thats where all the cool dudes with cool cars come from  *


too bad the car belongs(or belonged?) to his wife.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

So uh Seva, whats his birthday, social security #, favorite color, and favorite sexual position??

Haha j/k ya damn stalker 

Oh, and Florida is where all the cool dudes with cool wifes with cool cars come from too


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah its prob. not even close too looking this good anymore.... 

AND yeah heres another 'cool' guy in Florida....


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Seva said:


> *www.stillen.com
> 
> don't they make the gt-r kit??
> 
> ...


Why do people take off their other wiper and leave just one on?
I`ve seen some single wiper cars in JTCC races but I dunno the purpose.Like is that gonna save some weight?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *So uh Seva, whats his birthday, social security #, favorite color, and favorite sexual position??
> 
> Haha j/k ya damn stalker
> *


up yours, dude;-)
the CAR is special to me (and a lot of other people around here), because it made me choose a Sentra when I saw that car on sentra.net and realized how bad ass it can look.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

That car sucks and so does the kit


----------

